# HoL - The History of Locks Museum > The Heritage Collection >  Mortice Deadlatch with 5 Hammer Bell

## HoL

*18th century Mortice Deadlatch with 5 hammer Bell*
Artifact No: 1648.


Sz: 167 x 368mm (excluding extended privacy and latch bolts). Mt: brass, copper, iron. Wt: 4.428kg.


A double throw deadlocking latch with 2 gear driven privacy bolts. The main feature being a 5 hammer bell driven by the follower spindle. Decoration on the tumbler lever of a serpent.

----------

